# Elite performance labs is it real sustnon 250



## headleshorseman (Nov 30, 2006)

I got sus from a freind it is from Elite performance labs.
It is a yellow sticker with a cartoon dude with a big arm.
It is oily and brown.
would like some feed back.


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 1, 2006)

Ive never heard of that brand myself.
Id say its a bootleg product. Hard to say if its good or not..... Maybe someone else will know more.


----------



## IronMan (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry bro never heard of it myself but there are so many UG labs out there.Some are real good some suck how about sending that shit my way and I will let you know if its good or not LOL


----------



## K1 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm in the same boat bro, never heard of them before?!! Sorry.......


----------

